
Exodus – Painless relocation of Linux binaries without containers - gadcam
https://github.com/intoli/exodus
======
ivanfon
This is awesome! The how it works section was an interesting read.

[https://github.com/intoli/exodus/blob/master/README.md#how-i...](https://github.com/intoli/exodus/blob/master/README.md#how-
it-works)

~~~
timmytim
I wish all README.md came this sexy.

------
bionsystem
Really good tool. As a sysadmin, I really appreciate when people come up with
tools like that. Especially when I have to work in heterogenous environments,
like I had to last year with lots of different versions of the same OS, it was
a pain in the ass to do certain tasks everywhere.

------
finchisko
Cool concept. Wondering if it would be possible package relocated binary
directly as AppImage. It's more academic question then real life necessity
though.

------
modbait
This is seriously cool.

